# Help on Shrink wrapping foil top



## merlot (Jan 15, 2007)

I did some searches here on the site, but didn't find exactly what I am looking for. The package of wrappers I have, has no instructions. So far, I have tried a hair blower, and holding over steam - both produced unexceptable results, very crinkly - what is the best way to get this done? Well, maybe not the BEST way, but the way I can get it done here at home -


----------



## Wade E (Jan 15, 2007)

I think your supposed to use boiling water but I use a heat gun on mine
and it works fine. Once in a great while I get a wrinkle or two but I
have used a blow dryer and it really has to be a strong hot one.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2007)

The two methods I have found best are a heat gun, it is much stronger than a hair dryer, or dip them into boiling water.


I have found the boiling water method to be the most successful for me. The heat gun will melt them if you are not careful.


Just boil a pot of water, place the shrink on the bottle, place your finger on the edge to hold the shrink on, and dip it in until it shrinks,a second or two.


George used to sell a holder for this,I checked the site quickly and did not see it.


----------



## Wade E (Jan 15, 2007)

Oh, by the way, George sells a tool that holds that wrapper in position
so that when your dunking it into the boiling water, you dont have your
fingers near it or in it!


----------



## sangwitch (Jan 15, 2007)

here's a link to the tool


http://www.finevinewines.com/ProdDetA.asp?PartNumber=6598


----------



## Wade E (Jan 15, 2007)

Thanks Sang, was just looking for it but couldnt find it. Iknew I've
seen it here a few times. Has anyone seen a picture of George's
insulated carboy shields?


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jan 15, 2007)

I put the shrink cap on, hold a spoon over the top of it, turn it over, dip it into the boiling water holding the shrink top up with the spoon....

I only put shrink tops on a few bottles that I give away....I am pretty 'thrifty'...


----------



## Joanie (Jan 15, 2007)

I bought that tool George sells and just used it. It's fantastic!! The shrink wraps I used had those little gold disks on the top and the tool held the cap so perfectly on the bottle the gold disks are exactly where they're supposed to be--flat and centered! I would never go back to the embossing tool I was using! That took too long and I'd end up having bubbles and folds in the caps. These look so much better. I'm delighted with it!


----------



## Funky Fish (Jan 17, 2007)

I've always done the heat gun thing, but I guess that's because I could sit, watch tv, and apply the shrinks. It didn't take very long to figure out how to apply the heat so the wrinkles left.


----------



## rgecaprock (Jan 17, 2007)

I use a shrimp deviener.....it works......Ramona


----------



## jcnoren (Feb 22, 2007)

Shrink wraps... function are they souly decorative or do they provide some other function??? JC


----------



## masta (Feb 22, 2007)

I believe they are truly decorative.


----------



## stormbringer (Mar 11, 2007)

I use the capsule holder Geroge sells. Using my (exernal heat source)camping coffee pot on the stove with water at a rolling boil, dip the top of the bottle/capsule into the water and quickly remove it. This ought to work.


Be careful and do not leave the bottle/capsule in the boiling water for more than a second or two because it will ruin the capsule.


----------



## Badhibit (Mar 19, 2007)

Merlot, It kind of late replying to your ?. But I just bottled a 6 mo. old batch. I tried heat gun, hot water and steam from a pot. I got a steam kittle that had only a small hole for the steam to get out. So it will whistle. It works great to shrink the caps. Badhabit


----------



## geocorn (Mar 19, 2007)

Shrink wraps are about 99% decorative, maybe even more.


----------



## Angell Wine (Mar 19, 2007)

The wife thinks that they are 100% necessary.


----------

